# Duncan listed as day-to-day



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Duncan is listed as day-to-day, so that's very encouraging. He only had a Grade 1 sprain, which is the least serious out of the three different "Grades".




That's not the most interesting part of the article though:




> Duncan is listed as day-to-day, but felt better than expected this morning. Nazr Mohammed is still suffering from a groin injury and likely will not suit up for Tuesday night's contest against the New Jersey Nets. Rasho Nesterovic is sick and is also in doubt.


You got to be kidding me:




No Duncan, no Mohammed, no Rasho? We'll be lucky to hold New Jersey below 100 points if our three big men are out.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

Without them 3 we can´t beat the Nets  

I don´t want to see Carter winning this one at the SBC Center.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Hopefully Duncan can play, but I still think we can win this game without all three of those guys. I believe that Parker and Gino will step up to the challenge of leading this team(if in fact they have to). They don't have any dangerous big men that we need bigs to lock down. If we can get marginally good play out of Horry, and TP and Gino step up to the plate, then we can win against NJ.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

texan said:


> Hopefully Duncan can play, but I still think we can win this game without all three of those guys. I believe that Parker and Gino will step up to the challenge of leading this team(if in fact they have to). They don't have any dangerous big men that we need bigs to lock down. If we can get marginally good play out of Horry, and TP and Gino step up to the plate, then we can win against NJ.


I´d like to think that way too, but Kidd and Carter are playing very well together. Last game against them Carter destroyed us, and we just won because he was ejected with that 2nd technical.

Personally I doubt that Carter will score 30+ points this time, but I also don´t imagine that he will be sent off against us one more time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Losing Duncan and Rasho completely rids us of any interior presence. Horry actually has very good blocks per game number for the amount of minutes he plays, but he's not a presence that Duncan and Rasho are. It wouldn't necessarily be the post guys that would kill us, rather the perimeter guys on NJ taking it to the basket without anyone there to stop them. Plus, let's not forget that we have no other active big-men outside of Horry and Massenburg if Duncan/Mohammed/Rasho don't play, and we're not going to be able to rebound the ball well nor keep them off the boards very well.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

I think the bad part of it is that Timmy re-aggravated an old injury...
Still grade 1 sprain is no big deal... Tim was day to day this season already and missed just two games. And I'm sure if it were a playoff game he would have played maybe come back in the 4th againt Utah? ... He was walking afterall.
Pop is taking so much care of minor injuries... I think it's good and it surely counts when it comes to win trophies but considering Nazr also has a "bad" minor injury, pretty annoying to say at least, it surely won't help against a "I want my revenge" Vince. Who knows Pop might sit them both for the next two games... but more than that? ... both?... Don't think so.
I wouldn't be surprised if Timmy plays @PHX but I don't care if they have home court advantage, they play no D anyways so it won't be a factor. 

Bottom line is all these minor injuries haven't allowed us to have a great run like in the past seasons... I have a strong feeling somehow someway we will lose the next two games. But if Timmy plays tomorrow...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

DaBobZ said:


> I think the bad part of it is that Timmy re-aggravated an old injury...
> Still grade 1 sprain is no big deal... Tim was day to day this season already and missed just two games. And I'm sure if it were a playoff game he would have played maybe come back in the 4th againt Utah? ... He was walking afterall.
> Pop is taking so much care of minor injuries... I think it's good and it surely counts when it comes to win trophies but considering Nazr also has a "bad" minor injury, pretty annoying to say at least, it surely won't help against a "I want my revenge" Vince. Who knows Pop might sit them both for the next two games... but more than that? ... both?... Don't think so.
> I wouldn't be surprised if Timmy plays @PHX but I don't care if they have home court advantage, they play no D anyways so it won't be a factor.
> ...


 I wouldn't say it's "strange" to think we'll lose the next two games, because that's how I'm feeling. We haven't played at the level we need to play ball, and having question marks about who's going to play and who's not isn't going to help.



Not be negative or anything, but look at the results from the past 3 games:



Toronto in SA: Toronto is one of the worst teams in the NBA on the road, and there was no reason for that game to be competitive. 


Chicago in SA: They proved they aren't a bad team, but they were without Luol Deng, and they had their best players on the bench for a large part of the game. Plus, Milwaukee beat Chicago by 8-9 points in Milwaukee the very next night.



Utah in SA: Without Boozer, we struggled to beat Utah. We had to rely on getting to the line at the end to win the game, and we turned the ball over at clutch moments. And oh yeah, they are one of the worst teams on the road in the NBA as well.





Those three teams are a combined 25-62 on the road for a winning percentage of 29, yet we managed to beat those teams only by an average of 5 points per game. Maybe I'm over-analyzing, but my whole point is we haven't played at a championship caliber level for awhile now, and taking away Tim Duncan should only make things worse.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Agreed.


----------



## TataFry (Feb 13, 2005)

You guys shouldn't really worry. I'm a Nets fan.. and IMO I think it's still a long shot for the Nets to win. The Nets are really a 2 man show with Vince and Kidd... and if those two are off Nets usually struggle to win.

The rest of the guys on the Nets... are all question marks. Are they going to show up and play and do something? Everynight its a question mark because other than VC and J. Kidd everyone is inconsistent and both of those guys have to play well for this team to win.

I do think Nets can win.... but they way the Nets are playing lately (real bad) I just don't we can. My feeling is if you guys play your game and you guys can score... chances are you guys will win. Bottom line is that Nets struggle to score and that will probably hurt them....

Well anyways... hope its a good game. Your one of my favorite teams to watch (mainly because of Parker and Ginobli and I just like your whole team overall).


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TataFry said:


> You guys shouldn't really worry. I'm a Nets fan.. and IMO I think it's still a long shot for the Nets to win. The Nets are really a 2 man show with Vince and Kidd... and if those two are off Nets usually struggle to win.
> 
> The rest of the guys on the Nets... are all question marks. Are they going to show up and play and do something? Everynight its a question mark because other than VC and J. Kidd everyone is inconsistent and both of those guys have to play well for this team to win.
> 
> ...


I don't know, man. Vince is ganna bring it cuz of what happened in the last game. Bowen beda watch his back. 

And the Nets are my fave team in the East :biggrin: (Damn I love this smiley)


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Call me crazy, bring me all the stats from our past games, I still think we will be fine against NJ without TD, Horry, and Rasho. Yeah its a hunch, a very big one, but I just got a feeling that Parker and Manu will step up their play big, and Bowen will get into Carter's head again. Horry really doesn't get as much credit as he deserves as a low post presence(on defense). I'm not saying it will be an easy win, but Massenburg is good on the boards, and Horry a good enough defender to hold up the front line for one night. Defense is the key, and we can still play fundamental, hard-nose D without the two 7fters behind our perimeter players.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Call me crazy, bring me all the stats from our past games, I still think we will be fine against NJ without TD, Horry, and Rasho. Yeah its a hunch, a very big one, but I just got a feeling that Parker and Manu will step up their play big, and Bowen will get into Carter's head again. Horry really doesn't get as much credit as he deserves as a low post presence(on defense). I'm not saying it will be an easy win, but Massenburg is good on the boards, and Horry a good enough defender to hold up the front line for one night. Defense is the key, and we can still play fundamental, hard-nose D without the two 7fters behind our perimeter players.


Wait I'm confused...is Horry in or out?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Wait I'm confused...is Horry in or out?


Mohammed, Rasho and TD are all out or questionable. From what I have heard, Horry is active and ready to play.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Mohammed, Rasho and TD are all out or questionable. From what I have heard, Horry is active and ready to play.


 Oh. It's just that in your first post you said we're playing without him and then you started talking about how he'll help us in the game so I got confused.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TataFry said:


> You guys shouldn't really worry. I'm a Nets fan.. and IMO I think it's still a long shot for the Nets to win. The Nets are really a 2 man show with Vince and Kidd... and if those two are off Nets usually struggle to win.
> 
> The rest of the guys on the Nets... are all question marks. Are they going to show up and play and do something? Everynight its a question mark because other than VC and J. Kidd everyone is inconsistent and both of those guys have to play well for this team to win.
> 
> ...


The Nets aren't that bad... and you didn't mention Nenad Kirstic... He's good
Should be a good game but what scares me is Vince will be pumped like hell


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

DaBobZ said:


> but what scares me is Vince will be pumped like hell


Yeah he will. Pop better watch Bowen too. I think Vince mite still be holden a grudge on him.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I just caught part of the six o'clock news and did anyone else see Lawrence Frank trying to work the refs (concerning Bowen)? Something along the lines of "Those plays are obviously acceptable since the refs never call it. We just have to learn to play through it." I like Lawrence Frank and all but it was pretty obvious what he was trying to do. :biggrin:

I look forward to watching Nenad Kristic play tonight too. Kristic was impressive last time and he is a joy to watch.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

LineOFire said:


> I just caught part of the six o'clock news and did anyone else see Lawrence Frank trying to work the refs (concerning Bowen)? Something along the lines of "Those plays are obviously acceptable since the refs never call it. We just have to learn to play through it." I like Lawrence Frank and all but it was pretty obvious what he was trying to do. :biggrin:
> 
> I look forward to watching Nenad Kristic play tonight too. Kristic was impressive last time and he is a joy to watch.


 Franks has lost a lot of respect from me. Everyone kind of rooted for the guy after he first came on the scene, but since I've found out he's a little 5'5 whiny baby I don't respect the guy at all.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

anyone no if hes going to be activited for saturday game... im going to sa to day and might c a game on saturday


----------

